# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cafe âm nhạc g4u - nhạc sống hàng ngày - Quán Cafe nhạc sống ở Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán G4U cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 29 Nguyễn Khang, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán G4U cafe*


*Một không gian âm nhạc cực chất với ban nhạc cũng cực chất. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu G4U cafe nhé!*

Nếu có một quán café nhạc sống nào mà tôi muốn chia sẻ nhất với bạn, đó chính là G4U – Một không gian âm nhạc đầy tính thân thiện. Một lần tôi đi dọc con phố Nguyễn Khang, tôi đã bị vẻ ngoài của café G4U giữ chân lại. Hiếm khi tôi thấy môt quán café nào giản dị như thế: từ nội thất bàn ghế cũng như những chi tiết trang trí của quán...tất cả đều hướng tới vẻ mộc mạc đồng quê.


Đó là một buổi tối và café G4U đông nghịt khách, tôi bị hấp dẫn bởi tiếng đàn, tiếng hát và sự nhiệt tình của đám đông dành cho người biểu diễn.




Tôi gọi một tách dâu đá và ngồi một mình, nhâm nhi sự ngọt ngào của Dimah dâu và thưởng thức tiếng sao du dương. Một lúc sau chị chủ quán đến bên cạnh đề nghị tôi cho một em gái trạc tuổi tôi ngồi cùng. Tôi nhìn quanh thấy các bàn đã chật kín khách...Tôi cứ tưởng mình sẽ phải ngồi nghe nhạc một mình, hóa ra G4U café thường xuyên phải ghép bàn như vậy đấy!




Chủ quán là anh Lê Việt Dũng - một tay guitar trẻ tốt nghiệp loại giỏi trường Học viện âm nhạc quốc gia Việt Nam. Ban nhạc chơi trong quán đều do anh tuyển chọn từ Học viện Âm nhạc quốc gia Việt Nam, một tay anh dựng bài và tập luyện tạo thành ban nhạc chuyên nghiệp G4U.


Ban nhạc G4U gồm có Dũng guitar, Tình guitar, Hoà guitar, Chính trống jazz và 1 Saxophone và Sáo thay đổi tùy theo từng đêm nhạc. Khách hàng ở đây chủ yếu là những người yêu âm nhạc và cả sinh viên của những trường nghệ thuật như Đại học Văn hóa Nghệ thuật Quân đội.


Chương trình ca nhạc của café G4U rất đa dạng.Thứ 2 và Chủ nhật là chương trình hòa tấu Flamenco. Từ thứ 3 đến thứ 7 là chương trình acoustic với những ca khúc bất hủ nước ngoài và những ca khúc Việt Nam được các ca sĩ của quán thể hiện live. Ngoài ra khi đến đây các bạn cũng có thể lên giao lưu rất thoải mái.




Một không gian cafe thân thiện, từ chủ quán cho đến nhân viên phục vụ và khách hàng đều chung niềm đam mê âm nhạc. Thực đơn của quán cũng rất phong phú. Chỉ với 35k bạn có thể thưởng thức một ly cafe. Ngoài ra quán còn có menu Mocktail đặc biệt: G4U Tình Nhân, G4U Đại Dương Xanh, G4U Đồng Xanh...Nghe tên đã thấy hấp dẫn rồi phải không? Những đồ uống khác như nước ép hoa quả hay sinh tố khoảng 50k 1 cốc. Ngoài ra bạn không phải trả một khoản phí nào mà lại được nghe nhạc, wifi miễn phí hay lắm nhé!


Bạn có thể chọn ngồi ở ngoài hiên quán, trong nhà tầng 1 hoặc trên tầng 2 cho riêng tư. Chỗ ngồi tầng 1 có thể nhìn thẳng xuống ban nhạc, hoặc ngoài lan can đua ra ngoài nhìn ra đường phố. Chương trình ca nhạc G4U bắt đầu lúc 20h30 kết thúc lúc 22h30. Với sức chứa lên đến 250 người, ở đây bạn có thể thoải mái chọn lựa tổ chức một buổi sinh nhật, hay họp FC và các hôi nghị khác. Nói nhỏ nè, anh Minh Vương M4U rất hay tổ chức họp FC ở đây đấy!




Ban ngày quán là hàng café ăn sáng và ăn trưa với món phở ngon tuyệt. Ban ngày quán chọn nhạc không lời du dưng, trữ tình...thích hợp cho những đối tượng nhân viên công sở hay trí thức trẻ.


*G4U BAR CAFE - LỊCH BIỂU DIỄN HÀNG TUẦN*

Thứ 2  (VN & Quốc tế)    Violin + 2 Guitar + Bass + Trống - G4U Band
Thứ 3  (Flamenco)         Sáo + 2 Guitar + Bass + Trống - G4U Band
Thứ 4  (Quốc tế)             Violin + 2 Guitar + Organ +Bass + Trống  -  Rock band
Thứ 5  (VN & Quốc tế)    Saxophone + 2 Guitar + Bass + Trống - G4U Band
Thứ 6  (VN & Quốc tế)    Sáo + 2 Guitar + Bass + Trống - G4U Band
Thứ 7  (VN & Quốc tế)    Saxophone + 2 Guitar + Bass + Trống - G4U Band
CN       (Flamenco)         Ca Sỹ + 2 Guitar + Bass + Trống

*Hãy ghé G4U và thưởng thức không gian âm nhạc cực chất này nhé!*




> *Quán G4U cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 29 Nguyễn Khang, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán G4U cafe*



Cùng khám phá *quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *quán cafe nhạc sống ở Hà Nội* - *quan cafe nhac song o Ha Noi*

----------


## dauhalan

quán này ngay gần chỗ mình này
hôm nào rảnh sẽ đi

----------

